

Covers of science fiction and fantasy magazines from the 1920s to 1970s - dhotson
http://www.rimworlds.com/magazines.htm

======
prospero
This has always been my favorite pulp cover:
[http://www.moviegoods.com/assets/product_images/1020/410188....](http://www.moviegoods.com/assets/product_images/1020/410188.1020.A.jpg)

It's supposedly the first cover set in outer space, but even if that's not
true, it's pretty exceptional.

------
queensnake
Oh c'mon; now this random drift garbage I /really/ don't want to see on hacker
news.

